# These Birds!



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

These birds are driving me nuts with their randomness, sneakyness, and attitude towards going after female birds! Any of you guys have this problem this year?


----------



## MAKtackle (Mar 29, 2005)

Opening morning was the best so far for me. Alot of gobbling for first hour but then S H U T up. Then cold front came through and made it TOUGH. Birds would gobble on roost in AM but then NOTHING. Even roosting a bird the night before they wouldn't make a peep, and that's driving and checking about 5 great areas,(all private). Had 2 birds respond to owl call Sat am. but one was on land don't have permission for and other bird guy beat us to him. That bird was HOT on the owl hoot but talked to the guy set up there and bird flew down to hens and never made another sound. Only other bird heard was 11:15 Sat. drove to it, walked in and 1 jake finally responded at 11:45. Worked that bird and the shooter saw A bird but was unsure so he didn't fire. Left woods at 12:05. All people I have talked to are havin similar luck, NO gobbling! Only a few diehards that I've talked to have had luck, usually doing alot of driving and looking. Decided to wait for the last week of season to go back out, should be responding by then.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

I had one gobbling for over two hours on saturday! probalby gobbled around 150 times! just wouldn't come in.... it was still gobbling until my buddy got busted! that was one lucky bird! I called in a bird for my buddy in the youth hunt he was with 4 other birds and had another come in on my side of the tree that he couldn't see, then monday called in one for my dad at 715 and then I called in 3 jakes and a long beard at 1015 on monday when I got my bird! last sunday I called in three different birds for a kid that hasn't gotten one yet.... one at 615, that one was 8 yards away and he claimed he couldnt get a shot cause it was behind a tree(hard to find a tree when he is standing next to the decoys), called in another at 9 and he moved and I heard him alarm putting, somehow got him calmed down and he started gobbling again but was moving off, then one at 1130 which he never saw and that I had in my sights..... so I have been getting into birds a lot! and this is all public land!


----------

